
Preparedness 101: Zombie Apocalypse (2011) - deepstream
https://www.fema.gov/blog/2011-05-19/cdc-preparedness-101-zombie-apocalypse
======
java-man
ha ha the original blog post seems to have been removed from cdc.gov

